# Fuji Finepix a205 webcam problems



## felix

I just bought a Fuji Finepix a205 and when i'm using the webcam function on yahoo messenger the image is very dark. I can't set the brightness in the yahoo messenger settings. I use Windows XP Pro SP1, latest Yahoo Messenger and it seems that it has the same problem in MSN Messenger.

Please help.

thx


----------



## bachxuanguyen

how much was it, i'm planning to get one
How is the light in ur room, and what is the MP


----------



## felix

I payed for it 170$, it was new brought by a guy from USA, but what the hell... here in Romania you can find it in the stores at almost 300$. It has 2MP and with the daylight the webcam works fine (very clear image)... at night with a 80 Watts light in my room you can barelly see me ... anyway... a very good deal.


----------



## Lorand

You should try WebcamXP. It's very powerful program and has a lot of video settings: brightness, contrast, hue, saturation, sharpness, etc.


----------

